# Strong Smoke Flavor



## 78camaro (Nov 21, 2011)

I did my first ever batch of smoked cheese this last Friday. I used my MES 40 with the AMNSP and used hickory pellets. I smoked for about two hrs and lit the AMNSP on both ends because I've seen were several guys on here smoke theirs for about 3-3.5 hrs. I thought by lighting both ends it would help with the 2 hr time crunch i had. After trying a piece it was extremely smokey. Will letting the cheese sit in the fridge for the desired two week period allow it have a less smokey flavor, or should I mark this one up as inexperience?


----------



## tank (Nov 21, 2011)

I say let it sit for 2 weeks.  It does get better with age.  Another thing to consider is the wood of choice.  Hickory has a "bite" to it and it is for some and not others.  I tried my first batch of cheese with hickory but I thought it had to much of a bite.  Since then I have been using fruit woods and like this better with cheese.  Overall I say let it sit, try it, then adjust for next round.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2011)

It will be fine in a couple of weeks. It must age, and it will mellow out considerably. I always make a large batch of cheese because the longer it sits the better it gets. So each time you get a new package out of the fridge it tastes better than the last one.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes the cheese will mellow with aging. Next time try using some apple or my favorite is a mix of apple and pecan.

Let us know how it turns out


----------



## 78camaro (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks guys...will do.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't panic....All will be OK

Next time, only light (1) end and you'll have plenty of smoke

You can always smoke again, if the smoke is too light

TJ


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 22, 2011)

I've lit both ends when smoking cheese and let it rip for 3-3 1/2 hours. After 2 weeks it's excellent and not over smoked. I dont use hickory though with both ends lit, just apple or cherry.


----------



## graniteman (Nov 25, 2011)

My first smoked cheese batch was strong at first, wait 2 weeks and wow what a difference. the longer you wait it gets better.  But who can wait that long. Enjoy


----------



## dwolson (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm told the fats need to "absorb" the smoke particle.  Translation: let sit in the fridge to a while.

I have also found 77F to be a good cold smoke temp for mose cheeses for some reason. 

Good luck!


----------

